# Diablo 3-Grafiksettings: Blizzard stellt sich Vorwürfen - Angeblich kein Unterschied zwischen hoher und niedriger Detailstufe



## roobers (24. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3-Grafiksettings: Blizzard stellt sich Vorwürfen - Angeblich kein Unterschied zwischen hoher und niedriger Detailstufe* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3-Grafiksettings: Blizzard stellt sich Vorwürfen - Angeblich kein Unterschied zwischen hoher und niedriger Detailstufe


----------



## Phone83 (24. April 2012)

ES IST NICHT BUNT!

das ist bunt
http://www.giga.de/verzeichnis/bilder/Diablo_2_06.jpg
http://mediang.gameswelt.net/public/images/200107/0caba99ef76e8888a53ae967bd3e4a50.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-IDFFf47dz...i4PAU/s1600/Diablo+2+Lord+of+Destruction1.jpg

man die meisten  die das behaupten haben  nie d2 gezockt..die stellen sich etwas ganz anderes vor anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären..genauso wie das gheule über den 
schwierigkeitsgrad...die szocken in der beta den 1. von 4 un jammern-.- es war in lod nichts anders in der ersten zone..man steht als lev 2-8 wegen mir in der zone neben einem monster und es läuft vorbei oder sogar weg!


----------



## Sirius89 (24. April 2012)

Trotzdem könnten se die Schatten und das AA noch verbessern.


----------



## simba572 (24. April 2012)

das mit ''zu bunt'' is doch wieder lächerlich , die atmo ist doch gut gelungen - der nebel, die raben plötzlich vom baum, ratten, habe ich gesehen. das spiel ist auf jeden fall düster genug.


----------



## BitByter (24. April 2012)

oder anders ausgedrückt: wir scheißen auf die grafik und wollen ein gutes spiel machen. daran kann ich erstmal nix schlechtes sehen. (aber ich habe mich auch nie sonderlich für crysis interessiert)


----------



## Cornholio04 (24. April 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> ES IST NICHT BUND!
> 
> das ist bund
> http://www.giga.de/verzeichnis/bilder/Diablo_2_06.jpg
> ...


 Nein da hast Du was falsch verstanden, der Bund ist das hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bun*t* hingegen ist ein Regenbogen


----------



## Lordex (24. April 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> ES IST NICHT BUND!
> 
> das ist bund
> http://www.giga.de/verzeichnis/bilder/Diablo_2_06.jpg
> http://mediang.gameswelt.net/public/images/200107/0caba99ef76e8888a53ae967bd3e4a50.jpg



FALSCH DAS ist "BUND": bundeswehr.de: Startseite Bundeswehr

Watt du meinst is wohl eher "BUNT"!

@Topic:

Gut dann nutz ich eben diesen "Dark" Mod!!!! Da sieht das auch ned so verwaschen aus!


----------



## devflash (24. April 2012)

Lordex schrieb:


> Gut dann nutz ich eben diesen "Dark" Mod!!!! Da sieht das auch ned so verwaschen aus!



Kann ich nur zustimmen, der Darkmod macht Diablo um einiges schöner, und düsterer!


----------



## looser111 (24. April 2012)

alles schön und gut, aber eine breite masse kann doch auf mittel zoggn.. wieso gbt es nicht die option das man hd texturen bekommt?


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (24. April 2012)

bin ich der einzige der in der Grafik ein WoW aus Iso-Perspektive sieht?

Vom LogIn Screen, des 3D-Charaktermodells im Menü bis hin zum Grafikstil der Häuser und Bäume ingame sehe ich da ein etwas aufgehübschtes WoW.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2012)

> "Wir sind nicht wirklich daran interessiert, die Grenzen des grafisch Machbaren mit den Blizzard-Spielen auszureizen. Unsere Absicht ist es immer gewesen, eine stilistisch-zeitlose Ästhetik zu bieten, während wir gleichzeitig versuchen, ähnliche [visuelle] Ergebnisse auf einer großen Bandbreite an Rechnern zu erlauben", erklärte Bashiok in seinem Post.



So hat es Blizzard ja immer gemacht. Warcraft 3 war damals schon nicht mehr zeitgemäß. World of Warcraft sicherlich auch nicht. Starcraft 2 auch nicht (bis auf die Zwischensequenzen). Ist doch auch vollkommen in Ordnung so und niemand hat topaktuelle Grafik bei Diablo 3 erwartet.


----------



## MisterCritics (24. April 2012)

Wen soll Bashiok damit beeindrucken? Sie verwenden ihre eloquenz um alles schön zu schreiben. Die Grafik bei D3 ist viel zu verschwommen und unscharf. Mit dem Filter vom US Forum sieht alles besser aus aber mir geht es immer wieder auf den Zeiger das die Community den Mist der devs aufräumen müssen.

Mannomann


----------



## Kerusame (24. April 2012)

xD geile ausrede: würden wir euch bessere grafik geben könntet ihr nicht mehr spielen ^^


----------



## Xorydol (24. April 2012)

Ich fand in der Beta eigentlich nur schrecklich wie niedrig aufgelöst die Texturen zu sein scheinen. Ich sehe auch wenig Parallelen zu WoW und muss sagen, dass die Grafik von SC2 viel besser, bzw. "schärfer" wirkt.....


----------



## sireristof1332 (24. April 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> So hat es Blizzard ja immer gemacht. Warcraft 3 war damals schon nicht mehr zeitgemäß. World of Warcraft sicherlich auch nicht. Starcraft 2 auch nicht (bis auf die Zwischensequenzen). Ist doch auch vollkommen in Ordnung so und niemand hat topaktuelle Grafik bei Diablo 3 erwartet.


 
Ich geb dir vollkommen recht.
Anders als Crytek, EA und co. Legen sie eher wert auf gute Geschichte und absolutes Spielvergnügen!


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2012)

SteGERSTENBERG schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der in der Grafik ein WoW aus Iso-Perspektive sieht?
> 
> Vom LogIn Screen, des 3D-Charaktermodells im Menü bis hin zum Grafikstil der Häuser und Bäume ingame sehe ich da ein etwas aufgehübschtes WoW.


 
Streng betrachtet ist Starcraft 2 auch nur ein aufgehübschtes Warcraft 3, nur ohne Helden und mit SciFi-Szenario. 
Und ganz ehrlich? Ich finde, dass Diablo 3 grafisch einen Tick schlechter aussieht, als WoW. Die Charakter-Skins besitzen deutlich weniger Polygone, z.B. Und es gibt mehr verwaschenere Texturen. Aber der einzig echte Kritikpunkt ist: Diablo 3 läuft bei schlechterer Grafik sogar weniger gut, als WoW. Sicher nicht unspielbar, aber ich finde, es läuft deutlich schlechter. Fraps hat es auch gezeigt.


----------



## Phone83 (24. April 2012)

Lordex schrieb:


> FALSCH DAS ist "BUND": bundeswehr.de: Startseite Bundeswehr
> 
> Watt du meinst is wohl eher "BUNT"!
> 
> ...



ja da hast du recht xD ich war in rage^^


----------



## LostHero (24. April 2012)

Da kommen die Grafikhuren wieder aus ihren Löchern .


----------



## reckonstar (24. April 2012)

@LostHero: Toller Kommentar! Hast du vielleicht auch was ordentliches beizutragen, anstatt hier so unqualifzierte Sprüche abzusondern.

@sireristof1332: Ja genau sie achten auf Story. Dafür ist ja Diablo berühmt für die tiefgründige Hintergrundgeschichte!

@RedDragon20: Du hast recht, so hat es Blizzard immer gemacht. Allerdings davon zu reden, dass sie eben keine topaktuelle Grafik nutzen ist leicht untertrieben, denn es ist nicht mal eine aktuelle Grafik.

Back to Topic:
Diese Aussagen sind einfach ein Frechheit, das Ganze auf die Community und den Spieler abzuschieben, dass sie keine bessere Grafik nutzen. Wenn man alle Aussagen der letzten Zeit von Blizzard zusammen nimmt, bekomme ich den Eindruck, das grundsätzlich der Spieler und die Community an allem Schuld sind, wie schlechter Grafik, das Skillsystem (was den Namen nicht verdient!), Entfernung der Mystikerin usw. Mir stellt sich da ein Bild von Blizzard dar, als wäre in Ihren Augen die Spieler der Diablo Community und geneigte zukünftige Spieler einfach "unfähige" Spieler, die ein idiotensicheres "Skillsystem" benötigen, die besserer Grafik nicht verkraften usw.

Da ist es doch gut das Blizzard da ist und uns Spieler jegliche Entscheidung im Spiel abgenommen wird und wir uns aufs Item sammeln konzentrieren und in Augen von Blizzard hoffentlich auch fleissig das Echtgeld AH nutzen 

Zu allem überfluss verlangen sie meines erachtens für das Spiel einen abenteuerlichen Preis, welches das Spiel auf keinen Fall Wert ist.
http://forum.pcgames.de/members/2714195-sireristof1332.html


----------



## White-Devil (25. April 2012)

Lordex schrieb:


> Gut dann nutz ich eben diesen "Dark" Mod!!!! Da sieht das auch ned so verwaschen aus!





devflash schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen, der Darkmod macht Diablo um einiges schöner, und düsterer!


 
der geht im bnet?


----------



## shakethatthing (25. April 2012)

"Außerdem solle man sich in einem Kampf mit einem Dutzend Monster auf diese konzentrieren, und nicht durch einen hochauflösenden Hintergrundeffekt abgelenkt werden, so der Community-Manager weiter. In Diablo 3 soll die Spieler-Wahrnehmung voll und ganz auf die wesentlichen Spielelemente gelegt werden, dass die Auswahl der Attacken sowie weitere Entscheidungen möglichst schnell getroffen werden können. "

Bei einer Party mit mindestens einem Doc: keine Chance  ^^


----------



## golani79 (26. April 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich? Ich finde, dass Diablo 3 grafisch einen Tick schlechter aussieht, als WoW. Die Charakter-Skins besitzen deutlich weniger Polygone, z.B. [...]


 
Charakter-Skins haben keine Polygone. Skins sind eigentlich nur Texturen.
WoW Character Meshes sind wahrscheinlich unter 10.000 Polys.  Der Polycount für die D3 Meshes wird geschätzt bei 5-8k liegen - wieso soll man hochaufgelöste Character machen, wenn man die eh nur aus einiger Entfernung aus der Isoperspektive sieht?
Da hast eh nix von den Details und frisst nur unnötig Performance.




reckonstar schrieb:


> @RedDragon20: Du hast recht, so hat es Blizzard immer gemacht.  Allerdings davon zu reden, dass sie eben keine topaktuelle Grafik nutzen  ist leicht untertrieben, denn es ist nicht mal eine aktuelle Grafik.


 
Was heißt denn für dich aktuelle Grafik? Fotorealistisch?
Das Gewand in dem Diablo 3 daherkommt ist halt ein eigener Stil - da kannst nich sagen, es sei nicht aktuell.


----------



## reckonstar (28. April 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Charakter-Skins haben keine Polygone. Skins eigentlich nur Texturen.
> WoW Character Meshes sind wahrscheinlich unter 10.000 Polys.  Der Polycount für die D3 Meshes wird geschätzt bei 5-8k liegen - wieso soll man hochaufgelöste Character machen, wenn man die eh nur aus einiger Entfernung aus der Isoperspektive sieht?
> Da hast eh nix von den Details und frisst nur unnötig Performance.
> 
> ...



Nein! Fotorealisitisch nicht. Aber ich sage mal Titan Quest sah auch nicht schlechter aus


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2012)

Naja, die Grafik hat irgendwie was so auf dem Niveau eines Browserspiels. Nach der langen Entwicklungszeit ist das aber kein Wunder. Ich denke aber, dass das den meisten ziemlich egal ist, weil sie das ja nicht (nur) wegen der Grafik spielen wollen.


----------



## TheChicky (29. April 2012)

reckonstar schrieb:


> Nein! Fotorealisitisch nicht. Aber ich sage mal Titan Quest sah auch nicht schlechter aus



Titan Quest hatte auch keine Zufallsdungeons, alles war immer gleich bei jedem Start. Auch keine Physik Effekte, keine zerstörbare Umgebung, nur einen Char, etc.

Ich hab TQ gespielt, da ist wohl mehr Nostalgie als Realität bei deiner Betrachtung...


----------



## MisterSmith (30. April 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Titan Quest hatte auch keine Zufallsdungeons, alles war immer gleich bei jedem Start. Auch keine Physik Effekte...


 Doch, in Titan Quest gab es Physik-Effekte. Und zwar einmal bei den von den Gegnern fallen gelassenen Items. Beispielsweise rollte mal ein Schild an einem Abhang eines Berges an mir vorbei.  Und auch wenn man die Gegner zu Fall brachte, je kraftvoller der Schlag und der daraus resultierende Schaden war, um so weiter wurden diese zurückgeworfen.

Wenn man Pech hatte, fielen Gegner nach dem man diese besiegt hatte, in eine Schlucht hinunter und die gedropte wertvolle Waffe, Rüstung etc. war dann unerreichbar.


----------



## Rabowke (30. April 2012)

Also ich hatte am Open Beta WE für 30min die Möglichkeit Diablo3 zu spielen. Ich persönlich fand die Grafik auch 'verwaschen' und stellenweise zu "hell". Damit meinte ich die Gammaeinstellungen einiger Texturen, vorallem Bodentexturen sehen merkwürdig aus.

Ob Diablo 3 jetzt bunt ist oder nicht, ist mir eigentlich egal solange es zum Setting passt. Das z.B. eine Kirche durchaus bunt, sprich bunte Fenster und damit bunte Lichtspiegelungen am Boden, sein kann, finde ich realistisch.

Mich hat jedoch die Qualität an sich gestört. Nicht wirklich scharf, nicht wirklich detailiert ... da wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## Rabowke (30. April 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Charakter-Skins haben keine Polygone. Skins sind eigentlich nur Texturen.
> WoW Character Meshes sind wahrscheinlich unter 10.000 Polys.  Der Polycount für die D3 Meshes wird geschätzt bei 5-8k liegen - wieso soll man hochaufgelöste Character machen, wenn man die eh nur aus einiger Entfernung aus der Isoperspektive sieht?
> Da hast eh nix von den Details und frisst nur unnötig Performance.


Das habe eine lustige Herleitung bzw. Umschreibung des Problems. 

In WoW kann man die Kamera deutlich weiter wegzoomen als in Diablo 3, also das dürfte nicht wirklich als Argument gelten. Des Weiteren läuft Diablo 3 sowas von geschmeidig, selbst mit 20k Poly Charaktere dürften Mittelklasse Rechner keine Probleme mit der flüssigen Darstellung haben. 



> Was heißt denn für dich aktuelle Grafik? Fotorealistisch?
> Das Gewand in dem Diablo 3 daherkommt ist halt ein eigener Stil - da kannst nich sagen, es sei nicht aktuell.


Selbstverständlich kann man sagen, dass die Grafik bzw. gebotene Qualität nicht aktuell ist.  
Worüber man diskutieren kann, ist der besagte Stil sowie die Diskussion um "bunt". Der Stil ist für mich vollkommen in Ordnung, so wie ich auch WoW mit seinem Stil gut fand, nur ist und bleibt die Grafik nicht zeitgemäß.

Wie bereits oben geschrieben: mit meinem System gab es überhaupt keine Performanceprobleme. Nicht schlecht, stimmt schon, nur hätte man hier einfach höher aufgelöste Texturen verwenden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


0815 Screenshot, willkürlich gewählt. Der Stil ist passend, nur sind die Texturen verwaschen, unscharf und einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Doch, in Titan Quest gab es Physik-Effekte. Und zwar einmal bei den von den Gegnern fallen gelassenen Items. Beispielsweise rollte mal ein Schild an einem Abhang eines Berges an mir vorbei.  Und auch wenn man die Gegner zu Fall brachte, je kraftvoller der Schlag und der daraus resultierende Schaden war, um so weiter wurden diese zurückgeworfen.
> 
> Wenn man Pech hatte, fielen Gegner nach dem man diese besiegt hatte, in eine Schlucht hinunter und die gedropte wertvolle Waffe, Rüstung etc. war dann unerreichbar.


Dem ist wirklich so. Und die Physikeffekte gingen noch viel weiter. Gegner wurden nicht nur meterweit weggeschleudert, ab und an habe ich ein zweibeiniges Mythologie-Vieh wie einen Zentaur mit Karacho gegen eine Bezäunung geschleudert, an der er gar drüber hängenblieb. Das fand ich sehr gelungen, denn es gestaltete jede Kampfsituation ein wenig anders und man bekam ein richtiges Gefühl dafür dass man eine Waffe hatte gegen die einfache bis mittlere Gegner chancenlos waren. Da freute sich der Krieger in mir immer aufs Neueste


----------



## golani79 (30. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das habe eine lustige Herleitung bzw. Umschreibung des Problems.
> 
> In WoW kann man die Kamera deutlich weiter wegzoomen als in Diablo 3, also das dürfte nicht wirklich als Argument gelten. Des Weiteren läuft Diablo 3 sowas von geschmeidig, selbst mit 20k Poly Charaktere dürften Mittelklasse Rechner keine Probleme mit der flüssigen Darstellung haben.
> 
> ...



In Diablo 3 ist die Zoomstufe aber mehr oder weniger fixiert (glaube nicht, dass jemand mit Z reinzoomt und so spielt?), während man in WoW eine Zoomstufe wählen kann und freier dabei ist, aus welcher Entfernung man den Charakter beim Spielen sieht.
 Und wieso soll man da ewig viele Details in die Charaktere modellieren, die dann auf die Entfernung eh verloren gehen würden? Versteh den Sinn dahinter nicht.

Diablo 3 sieht mir stark nach "handpainted textures" aus - die sind dann halt mal nicht so scharf, wie Texturen, die auf andere Art und Weise erstellt werden. Würde meiner Meinung nach auch gar nicht wirklich passen, weil sonst würds wieder viel zu künstlich aussehen.
Hier ein Beispiel einer hand painted texture:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich "kann" man sagen, es sei nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Aber ich finde das in diesem Kontext halt unpassend, weil sich das Gesamtbild aus dem Stil ergibt und der in sich stimmig ist (für mich zumindest) - aber das ist ja wieder Geschmackssache.

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gabs diese Diskussion bei Torchlight nicht oder täuscht mich das? 
Da gings halt rein nur um den "Comiclook" der vielen nicht gefallen hat - jetzt scheint man darüber hinweg zu sein, und macht halt was anderes runter.


----------



## Rabowke (30. April 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> In Diablo 3 ist die Zoomstufe aber mehr oder weniger fixiert (glaube nicht, dass jemand mit Z reinzoomt und so spielt?), während man in WoW eine Zoomstufe wählen kann und freier dabei ist, aus welcher Entfernung man den Charakter beim Spielen sieht. Und wieso soll man da ewig viele Details in die Charaktere modellieren, die dann auf die Entfernung eh verloren gehen würden? Versteh den Sinn dahinter nicht.




Du verwirrst mich gerade, du meintest doch selber oben, dass das typischer Charaktermodell in WoW mit ~10k Polygonen erstellt wurde, in Diablo 3 nur mit ~8K Polygonen. Deine Begründung war, dass man den Charakter "eh nur von oben sieht", und aus diesem Grund nicht mehr Polygone verwendet werden.

Da man aber in WoW deutlich weiter rauszoomen kann, ist die Begründung bzgl. Low-Poly irgendwie nicht sinnvoll. Wäre es andersrum, sprich WoW 8k und Diablo 3 10k, wäre es nachvollziehbar.

Des Weiteren, sofern ich das hier mit meinem Lvl 8 Char beurteilen kann, gibt es nicht wirklich viele Modelle "auf einmal" auf dem Screen zu sehen, darum macht eine Reduzierung der Polygone nochmals weniger Sinn. 

Hier wird einfach technisch limitiert ohne Sinn und Verstand ... das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung. 



> Diablo 3 sieht mir stark nach "handpainted textures" aus - die sind dann halt mal nicht so scharf, wie Texturen, die auf andere Art und Weise erstellt werden. Würde meiner Meinung nach auch gar nicht wirklich passen, weil sonst würds wieder viel zu künstlich aussehen.
> Hier ein Beispiel einer hand painted texture:
> 
> 
> ...


... und da muss ich als Kunde mal ganz ehrlich fragen: und? Wen interessiert das, ob die Texturen handgemalt sind? Mir gefallen sie nicht, sie sehen einfach schlicht und billig aus. Selbst wenn 100 Grafiker hier 20 Jahre "Malzeit" investiert hätte, wäre es mir schlicht egal.

Außerdem ist mein Hauptkritikpunkt die Gamma bzw. Helligkeitseinstellung bei den Texturen, sie sehen einfach zu "mau" aus und das ist mMn nicht dem Malstil geschuldet, denn man kann auch knackige Farben und Kontraste malen. 



> Natürlich "kann" man sagen, es sei nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Aber ich finde das in diesem Kontext halt unpassend, weil sich das Gesamtbild aus dem Stil ergibt und der in sich stimmig ist (für mich zumindest) - aber das ist ja wieder Geschmackssache.


Ich meinte bereits weiter oben, den Stil find ich auch passend für Diablo 3 ... nur eben die technische Umsetzung nicht. 



> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gabs diese Diskussion bei Torchlight nicht oder täuscht mich das?
> Da gings halt rein nur um den "Comiclook" der vielen nicht gefallen hat - jetzt scheint man darüber hinweg zu sein, und macht halt was anderes runter.


Torchlight hat mMn knackigere Farben, sieht bei einigen Passagen aber so aus wie Diablo 3 & das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: Torchlight kam 2009 (?) auf den Markt und dürfte von einem weitaus kleineren Team programmiert worden sein. 

Inwieweit es jetzt für Blizzard gut ist, dass ihr Titel aus dem Jahr 2012 mit einem aus dem Jahr 2009 verglichen wird ... nun ja.


----------



## golani79 (30. April 2012)

Bzgl. der Zoomstufen in WoW bin ich der Meinung, dass man auch öfter mal so spielt, dass man den Charakter von Nahem sieht. 
So spiel ich z.B. auch Herr der Ringe - ich bin da nicht immer auf maximaler Zoomstufe draußen, sondern spiel öfter mal so, dass man den Charakter auch genauer sieht.

Bei D3 gibt es halt die fixe Entfernung (von der "Z" Option mal abgesehen) und ich bin der Meinung, die Charaktere passen für diese Anforderungen ganz gut. 

Zu den handgemalten Texturen - das ist halt wie so oft Geschmackssache. 

Für mich kommt es oft nicht darauf an wann ein Spiel rauskommt, sondern ob der Look in sich stimmig ist und gut passt. Und da wären wir dann wieder beim individuellen Geschmack - ist eh alles subjektiv. 
Einem Teil gefällts, einem anderen nicht - da kann man wohl nicht viel machen. Weil jedem kann man es sowieso nicht rechtmachen.


----------

